# 2 new baby stingrays born in my 15,000 gallon tank



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I Hope you had a great christmas and best wishes for a great 2011

I had 2 baby motoro stingrays born in my 15,000 gallon tank Dec 13.

Richard went in and caught them both a few days after they were born.

They stuck themselves to the floor of the tank and he had to use a spoon to get them un stuck so he could get the net under them.

Catching the first one along the 18 foot side of the tank






catching the second one and needing the spoon on the 28 foot long side of the tank


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol that is crazy. Too buoyant...hhaha, can't say I've ever had that problem~!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulation 
You need a snorkle and some snorkling lessons. It'll help.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hahaha! you seems enjoying swimming.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> lol that is crazy. Too buoyant...hhaha, can't say I've ever had that problem~!


Can't wait to see you in the stingray tank then.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Congratulation
> You need a snorkle and some snorkling lessons. It'll help.


Please show us you swimming with your snorkle in your tank we all will enjoy the video.


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, your tanks are extremely impressive!


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't understand, moto's can get stuck to the floor? and that is why they needed removing?


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Zortch said:


> Wow, your tanks are extremely impressive!


Thanks very much


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

vinjo said:


> I don't understand, moto's can get stuck to the floor? and that is why they needed removing?


No it seems that babies can just act like a suction cup when frightened.

They needed moving to avoid being killed or eaten outright. Even if they survived they would starve to death because they could not compete for food.

They are in a 120 gallon tank now where I am introducing them to various foods that I feed my adults. If they survive and reach 12 inch diameter they will be placed back in the 15,000 (It takes about 3 years for mine to reach that size - I don't force feed for rapid growth).


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

That is Awesome.

btw I've read a few of your threads on MFK in the past, like everyone else I'm humbled by your aquariums.

I had a thought a while back, that you should buy a submersible toy submarine and hook a camera to it. Let it zoom around taking footage. Maybe it'll catch a few rare shots. Worst case scenario it'll be a fun toy to play with the fish.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

vinjo said:


> That is Awesome.
> 
> btw I've read a few of your threads on MFK in the past, like everyone else I'm humbled by your aquariums.
> 
> I had a thought a while back, that you should buy a submersible toy submarine and hook a camera to it. Let it zoom around taking footage. Maybe it'll catch a few rare shots. Worst case scenario it'll be a fun toy to play with the fish.


Thanks for the kind words

Good idea

We actually have done it many times in the past just we used professional remote controlled submarines similar to those used at the nuclear plant to check leaks in the heavy water pipes. They have dual recorders and multiple lights. Right out of a James Bond movie.

I have pictures of the cichlid gurus my friends the late Stuart Grant (Lake Malawi) and Ad Konings (the cichlid author) playing with the submarine. While other cichlid breeders like Tom Herman (Afro Tropical) and Neil Burgess (The African Fish Zone) Wei Hing Lam (African cichlid breeder) watch and wait their turn.


----------

